# Why did the chicken cross the road? The NF / Dreamers answer is...



## Hola.Ola.Ting.Ting (May 24, 2012)

so that the remaining 99 chickens could live . . .


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe the chicken wasn't sure if it wanted to live or die, and decided to walk across the road. If it made it, it was meant to live, but if a car hit it, was meant to die.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

The chicken crosses the road because the food is on the other side of the road. Once upon a time the road never existed, along with the annoying humans.


----------



## Disillusioned Dreamfish (Mar 17, 2012)

Ho hum,who cares?

Chickens are stupid.
​


----------



## gleeful83 (Jan 16, 2012)

because it was the quickest, most easiest way to get where it was going to.........


----------



## gleeful83 (Jan 16, 2012)

because the road made the chicken do it.........


----------



## gleeful83 (Jan 16, 2012)

because the road allowed the chicken to do it........


----------



## th3stral (May 16, 2012)

because the chicken felt like exploring the other side of the road.

It's like how Columbus sailed to the Americas.


----------



## Cryoshakespeare (Dec 7, 2011)

Why did the chicken cross the road?
Because it could not have happened any other way.


----------



## Someone Else (May 29, 2012)

Because it could.

That's why I would cross the road if I was a chicken.


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

We enslaved them in enclosures that couldn't comfortably house mice, force-feed them hormones to bloat them to disgusting and unnatural sizes, genetically modify them to add extra (seemingly uncomfortable...) appendages that cost 50 cents on fucking Wednesdays, and the only question we have is why this living, breathing, beautiful animal is crossing a road?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

He had to get away from all the other chickens, because they were all picking on him because he was different, and they were all up in his space, so he was, like "forget this! I'm crossing the street!"

But then when all the other chickens saw that the street was crossible, all the other chickens decided to cross the street too, believing that it was better on the other side, so the original chicken ended up int he same predicament as in the beginning.







.........either that or because he wanted to alert the media of the mistreatment of chickens in the place where he came from.


----------



## Lblanc (Nov 24, 2011)

I plead the fifth.

But honestly, I dream of a world where chickens can cross the road without having their motives questioned.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Because the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Why did the chicken cross the road?......


Because it had a coffee date with a hot rooster that tells poetry on Wednesday nights....


----------



## IAmOrangeToday (Sep 30, 2011)

There was a chocolate bar the size and shape of Jeff Goldblum on the other side.


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

I would ask this: Why do we as humans decide to cross the road? Why do we want to get to the other side? Do we not think the grass is greener over there? Why would we want to stay in a place that we know isn't great when there is a place that can be amazing just over the hill? I believe that the chicken had the same reason for crossing the road as we do: To get away from what is, and head towards what could be. Sorry if you were expecting something funny. When people ask this question I get all philosophical on them. :tongue:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Why did the chicken cross the road?


Well, if the chicken were anything like me it would have crossed it because it saw something shiny..... I'm just sayin'..... :tongue:


----------



## pineapple_thorns (May 12, 2012)

How would I know? I don't speak Chicken. ;p


----------



## Tiramesu (Mar 20, 2011)

Why did the chicken cross the road?

Because the KFC truck tipped over.
Because it was a rotting carcass and someone had to win the siege. 
Because the light was green.
I miss Dofus ._.


----------

